# Design plan for my first sump



## FrshwtrAR (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'm going to try my hand at installing a sump. I'd like some advice from you guys and gals on this design. Do you think it would work? What would you add/take away? What would you suggest for the filter media? What size tank would you use for the sump?

Here's a drawing of the plan:



You all have been a huge help. My aquarium (25 gallon) has been up for about 25 days now, so I won't make any changes until it's fully cycled. Right now, I use an Aqueon Quietflow 55/75. By the way, have any of you experimented with a sump that simply uses multiple hang-on-back filters?

Thank you!


----------



## FrshwtrAR (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's idea #2. This one incorporates a wet/dry tower made using a Rubbermaid three-drawer shelf. In both designs, I tried to include the three types of filtration...mechanical (using the sponge or the filter floss), biological (using the ceramic media or the bio-balls) and chemical (using charcoal).



So, what do you all think? Do you think one would work better than the other? Again, I'm all ears for suggestions on changes or improvements. Thank you!


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

good work so far, I have a pretty lengthy post in the DIY section on how I made my sump, if you want to check it out.

my only suggestions so far would be, go with the first design I love my wet/dry, but dont use filter floss just go to a store and buy some green scrubies, cut them to size and throw them in. I bought some for 4 dollars about 3 to 4 months ago (go to a GFS if you have one)and there going strong. In my opinion if you don't overfeed you won't get cloudy water its as simple as that. The only other thing that I would suggest is don't use carbon (this is just my opinion), yes carbon does take out some of the nasties in the water but it also takes out the good stuff in the water that your fish need. The bacteria in your bioballs will take care of the ammonia in the tank, and then just get a few plants to soak up the nitrates. 

heres a link to my post.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/my-diy-tnk-poject-diy-sub-20306.html


----------

